# 16 Years Old 11 Stone



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

I have an injury so im taking couple weeks of this was me Now before i take my Break due to Sprained Wrist couple of weeks ago i have been battling through it and taped it up. but enoughs enough im gonna rest it got docs this week and gonna get some cream from H & B ( Holland And Barrets).

(My Right Wrist.)


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

More pics coming  I have just come back of my holidays may have lost a bit due to the fluid in such hot conditions in Thailand


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello mate,what cream are you intending on buying?


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=944&prodid=1243 Something like that?

That way i dont have to order it or anything or you think i could get better from a pharmacy?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't bother,it will do fook all.

Just rest,and rotate ice/heat periodically

Take ibuprofen,for initial swelling,and if too painful


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

--


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good there fella,keep training hard and eating well and you'll do very well


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

damn you look good kid, wish i looked that good when i was your age


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

You look wicked mate, same as above I wish I had that frame at 16. Looks to me like you've got better than average joe genetics. Back is wide already and biceps have a good peak. Make the most of it!

What are your lifts like? Make sure you train all parts sensibly and don't neglect anything. I was lazy and just did beach muscles from 16-19 and those 3 years were pretty much wasted.


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

--


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Lagging arms =/ I Know  ! My arms just do not seem to grow i have good peaks its just my triceps i think my pecs take the brunt of the work on most of my presses whether it is close or benching =/!


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Ermm i can post some leg shots up if you like?


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Althought at the mo im injured with my wrist sorting out a hardcore diet and my workout diary and plan for when i come back in 2-5 more weeks


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of my back from 2 years ago and a shot from last month  Tell me what you guys think  .


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't worry about biceps too much mate, i know they look good but doing your back will caine your biceps anyway. Triceps are 2/3 of your arm so they're far more important if you want to fill sleeves. Also stronger triceps will help you with bigger bench and shoulder presses. Do you do much legs?

P.s. the back pics haven't come up


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Here take a look .


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

The back pic is now up.


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes i will upload a leg shot they are like very slim legs not overly bulky and ripped As i did national athletics and swimming they got very slim and ripped although i get alot of stretch marks in and around my groin area and under my arms near my armpits.

Its worse on my non Dominant arm and leg.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Back looks really good mate, do you do pull ups n stuff? I've started those a month or so back and they kick the ar5e out of pulldowns IMO. Never felt something hit lats so much. Especially weighted. Start doing legs asap, well worth it. Big legs looks awesome, it's all about squats for me I feel stronger overall since I started those.


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill show you my quads


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Tell me what you think to my Legs i Do Train them on a weekly basis all over workout i have 2 bodypart split or even 1 bodypart a day but i will be working 2 bodyparts in my hardcore plan 1 in the morning and 1 at night.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

hey mate, would be cool to see your routine up here or your back work out? looking good tho bro!


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes sure i've been meening to do a journal for agees i just havent had the time to do one but once i have sorted this hardcoore strict diet and workouts down i will post it up but for all my workours i dont go with a strict routine i mix things up everytime i go to the gym in different variations one time ill use the bench to do a single arm row then ill use 2 arm rows with dumbells on a bench or bent over or ill use barbell and load the plates on  !

And Of course Deadlifts and pulldowns i dont do many chins now i used to do a lot at one point i may encorporate them as a pre exhaustion exercise, in my new system shortly.


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

looking great, good genes/you're doing something right :tongue: how tall are you buddy?


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

wow your looking good mate spot on


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

I am

5'6 5'7 5'8 

I dont exactly know my height but will get it up


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like you've chosen the right sport with your height


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Yee i think so

Ill be back on the weights soon i been of 2-3 weeks due to injury on wrist but i used to wrestle swim and run nationaly 

i still do ufc boxing time to time and i used to playlke football i also do breakdancing so thatll help me and im a good choreographer which is also good for bodybuilding as i had a dance troop back in the day :L

and i do ice skating and freestyle ice skating and football :L

so ye pretty sport most sport si have competed for teams was going to do rugby but im working my way towards bodybuilding and powerlifting Now


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Some really good pics there young man!

You've got good development for your age and excellent potential where this sport is concerned! I hope you get your wrist sorted out.


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheers Matey i hope so as well i hate it my very first injury in 2-3 due to some idiot that started like play fighting until i sorted him out and did a takedown and sprained it with all his weight slamming down onto it when i slammed him=/

Was really bad and soo ****ing stupid of me to retaliate =/


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

.


----------

